# Excel Sverweis



## JoKne (24. Oktober 2004)

Sorry das ich euch mit dieser wahrscheinlich doofen und einfachen Frage belästige, 
aber bitte erklärt mir doch worum es sich bei einem sverweis handelt, was ich damit machen kann und wie ich ihn benutze.

Eine Freundin hat mich um Hilfe gebeten, muss jetzt aber leider gestehen das
ich selbst überfragt bin. Hab mal in meinen Büchern nachgeschaut und dort
wird die Benutzung des Sverweises als selbstverstädnlich empfunden und leider nicht weiter eroertert.

Ich bräuchte eine Anleitung die selbst ein 3 jähriges Kind verstehen würde ;-).

Sorry, hab gegoogelt, gemacht und getan aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden.
Bin um HIlfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## mschuetzda (24. Oktober 2004)

Welche Excelversion ?
Wie immer, am schnellsten findet man solche Antworten in der Hilfe zum Programm!
Google findet auch nicht alles.

Zitat: Excelhilfe, Index: Sverweis:

SVERWEIS
Siehe auch 

Sucht in der am weitesten links gelegenen Spalte einer Tabelle nach einem Wert und gibt in der gleichen Zeile einen Wert aus einer von Ihnen angegebenen Spalte in der Tabelle zurück. Verwenden Sie SVERWEIS statt WVERWEIS, wenn sich Ihre Vergleichswerte in einer Spalte links von den Daten befinden, die Sie suchen möchten.

Das S in SVERWEIS steht für "Senkrecht".

Syntax

SVERWEIS(Suchkriterium;Matrix;Spaltenindex;Bereich_Verweis)

Suchkriterium   ist der Wert, der in der ersten Spalte der Matrix gefunden werden soll. Suchkriterium kann ein Wert, ein Bezug oder eine Textzeichenfolge sein.

Matrix   ist die Tabelle mit Informationen, ... ... ... ... 

Als dreijähriges Kind, wird man sich wohl noch nicht mit Tabellenkalkulation und SVERWEIS beschäftigen


----------



## heddesheimer (4. Januar 2006)

Weil das öfters mal gefragt wird, gibt's das jetzt auch als Video (Macromedia Flash): 

http://www.lernpilot.de/schulungen/excel/sverweis-einleitung.html (ca. 900 KByte) 

und der zweite Teil: 

http://www.lernpilot.local/schulungen/excel/sverweis-anleitung.html (ca. 4 MByte) 

Herzlichen Gruß 

Marian


----------

